# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kisha Ortodokse: Nikolla Marku nuk është prift

## Archon

*KISHA ORTHODHOKSE AUTOQEFALE E SHQIPËRISË*
*Sinodi i Shenjtë*


*DEKLARATË*

Nikolla Marku nuk është prift, 
ai është një mashtrim i vazhdueshëm i opinionit publik


    Kohët e fundit, janë shtuar sulme në drejtime të ndryshme kundër komunitetit orthodhoks të Shqipërisë. Mes tyre është dhe shfaqja në mënyrë të përsëritur në media e Nikolla Markut nga Elbasani si prift orthodhoks.
    Jemi të detyruar të ri-informojmë opinionin publik për mashtrimet flagrante të këtij të vetëshpallur prift orthodhoks i Shqipërisë. Ai nuk njihet si prift nga asnjë Kishë Orthodhokse në botë, as nga ndonjë Kishë tjetër apo konfesion i krishterë dhe as nga Shteti Shqiptar.
    Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë, i vetmi Institucion fetar orthodhoks në Shqipëri, deklaron zyrtarisht, në mënyrë të përsëritur, se Nikolla Marku nuk është prift. Vetëshpallja e tij si prift nuk e bën atë klerik, as nuk e bën të pranueshëm nga të tjerët si të tillë. Nëse dikush e shpall veten kirurg, profesor i një universiteti që nuk ekziston, a do të lejohej vallë të mashtronte njerëzit?
    Veprimet e tij të paligjshme vazhdojnë edhe sot e kësaj dite duke keqpërdorur dhe duke mbajtur të uzurpuar një monument kulture, që ende sot mbahet nga shteti, Kishën e Shën Marisë në lagjen Kala Elbasan.
    Është e qartë se ai vazhdon të përdoret dhe vetëpërdoret në mënyrë të përsëritur nga qarqe ekstremiste për sulme antiorthodhokse. Por, sado të përpiqet të paraqitet si superpatriot, ai është një kukull në duart e të tjerëve. Me sakrilegjet e përditshme që bën fyen rëndë dhe përdhos fenë e krishterë dhe jetën fetare të Shqipërisë edhe më keq se në regjimin e mëparshëm dhe mashtron në mënyrë flagrante opinionin publik shqiptar.


*Përfaqësuesi i Sinodit të Shenjtë
Episkopi i Apollonisë, Nikolla*


 31.01.2013

----------


## HEN-RI

> *KISHA ORTHODHOKSE AUTOQEFALE E SHQIPËRISË*
> *Sinodi i Shenjtë*
> 
> 
> *DEKLARATË*
> 
> Nikolla Marku nuk është prift, 
> ai është një mashtrim i vazhdueshëm i opinionit publik
> 
> ...


At Nikoll Marku gezon respekt tek komuniteti ortodoks ( perjashto ktu vllehet ) se keta te fundit as vete krishti nuk edi se cfare jane ,dikur ne kohen e Everit ishin shqiptare te flakte,mbas 90 u bene greke te flakte me pensione e pashaporta.....tashi thone se jane rumun.....

----------


## Archon

> At Nikoll Marku gezon respekt tek komuniteti ortodoks ( perjashto ktu vllehet ) se keta te fundit as vete krishti nuk edi se cfare jane ,dikur ne kohen e Everit ishin shqiptare te flakte,mbas 90 u bene greke te flakte me pensione e pashaporta.....tashi thone se jane rumun.....


Nikolla Markun e respekton vetem Kreshnik Spahiu,Olsi Jazexhiu,qe i vdes shpirti per turqine(ky qe thote se shqiperia sduhet te kete flamurin kuqezi) dhe disa myslimane te kosoves.Ja dhe nje foto me nje nga ata qe e perdorin si vegel kunder kishes ortodokse:

----------


## HEN-RI

> Nikolla Markun e respekton vetem Kreshnik Spahiu,Olsi Jazexhiu,qe i vdes shpirti per turqine(ky qe thote se shqiperia sduhet te kete flamurin kuqezi) dhe disa myslimane te kosoves.Ja dhe nje foto me nje nga ata qe e perdorin si vegel kunder kishes ortodokse:


* Gabohesh....!
At Nikoll Markun e respekton i gjithe Elbasani dhe per kete te jesh i sigurt.Ka respekt te padiskutueshem nga ortodokset e Elbasanit dhe duhet te dishe se keta te fundit jane zoterinj te vertete dhe nuk ja shiten shpirtin djallit per nje pashaporte greke apo per ndonje pension sic bene kaurret korcare ( jo te gjithe) apo gjetke ne "epir"*

----------


## Archon

> * Gabohesh....!
> At Nikoll Markun e respekton i gjithe Elbasani dhe per kete te jesh i sigurt.Ka respekt te padiskutueshem nga ortodokset e Elbasanit dhe duhet te dishe se keta te fundit jane zoterinj te vertete dhe nuk ja shiten shpirtin djallit per nje pashaporte greke apo per ndonje pension sic bene kaurret korcare ( jo te gjithe) apo gjetke ne "epir"*


Duket respekti i madh qe kane elbasanasit kur edhe per krishtlindje kishen ja mbushen me autobuze te ardhur nga tirana militantet e aleances kuqezi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HEN-RI

> Duket respekti i madh qe kane elbasanasit kur edhe per krishtlindje kishen ja mbushen me autobuze te ardhur nga tirana militantet e aleances kuqezi


*Posi......Kjo eshte e keqa e...?
Ortodokset e Elbasanit....apo te rrethit te Elbasanit jane besimtare dhe patriote,por jo progrek sic bejne kauret korcare.....qe e konsiderojne Janullatosin si te ishte vete krishti dhe e ngrejne ne piedestal...duke ditur se nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje prift i derguar ne Shqiperi per qellime te caktuara politike te cilat i fsheh poshte rrases se tije....*

----------


## Archon

> *Posi......Kjo eshte e keqa e...?
> Ortodokset e Elbasanit....apo te rrethit te Elbasanit jane besimtare dhe patriote,por jo progrek sic bejne kauret korcare.....qe e konsiderojne Janullatosin si te ishte vete krishti dhe e ngrejne ne piedestal...duke ditur se nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje prift i derguar ne Shqiperi per qellime te caktuara politike te cilat i fsheh poshte rrases se tije....*


Te respektosh nje njeri qe ka bere kaq shume per te ringritur kishen(pavaresish se mekati i tij qenka qe eshte grek) nuk do te thote te jesh progrek.Ky nikolla marku qe kaq shume mburet cfare ka bere per kishen vecse ka sherbyer si zhurmues e arritjeve te kishes,ku ishte ky kur u demtua afresku i onufrit,ku ishte kur u shpall censusi qe shpalli se ortodokset jane 6% por ketij nuk i interesojne keto gjera...

----------


## HEN-RI

> Te respektosh nje njeri qe ka bere kaq shume per te ringritur kishen(pavaresish se mekati i tij qenka qe eshte grek) nuk do te thote te jesh progrek.Ky nikolla marku qe kaq shume mburet cfare ka bere per kishen vecse ka sherbyer si zhurmues e arritjeve te kishes,ku ishte ky kur u demtua afresku i onufrit,ku ishte kur u shpall censusi qe shpalli se ortodokset jane 6% por ketij nuk i interesojne keto gjera...


* Nuk eshte mekat te jesh grek apo grek foles.....Greket jane njerez si ne dhe si te gjithe.Mekat eshte kur ne emer te paqes punon per te shkaterruan nje popull,nje dhe nje shtet.
Nuk jam avokari i At Nikolles ..dhe as prokuror apo gjykates i Janullatosit......,por At Nikolla eshte nje prift fukara qe e mban kishen me donacionet qe bejne besimtaret dhe nuk eshte i mbushur me flori dhe i financuar nga qeveria greke sic eshte ne kete rast Janullatos*

----------


## ana_gend

Korca pse e shani At Nikollen??? Kam degjuar nje histori rrenqethese prej tij ne kohen qe ka qene ne Greqi per tu bere prift... personalisht e vleresoj shume.

----------


## Archon

> Korca pse e shani At Nikollen??? Kam degjuar nje histori rrenqethese prej tij ne kohen qe ka qene ne Greqi per tu bere prift... personalisht e vleresoj shume.


Mjafton te lexosh shkrimet e ketij personi dhe e kupton qellimin e vertete te tij,nuk eshte aspak konseguent,para disa kohesh tha se ne 28 nentor do meshoje ne tirane dhe asgje,ka shpikur per veten perralla me mbret sikur eshte ndonje hero kur ne fakt eshte vetem nje hajdut ordiner dhe ka uzurpuar me dhune mjedise qe jane prone e kishes ortodokse dhe i ka leshuar ato me qera sikur te ishin prone e tij.Ka shume vite qe bertet lart e poshte dhe asgje,nuk ka asnje kontribut dhe shan ata qe kane ringritur me qindra kisha dhe sherben thjesht si zhurmues.Mjafton te lexosh shkrimet e tij dhe e kupton se cfare niveli ka.Gjithsesi do ta degjoj me shume vemedje pas pak ne emisionin e Zhejit dhe besoj se do diskutojme pastaj per ato qe do te shprehe...

----------


## bindi

Lereni ju at Nikolle Markun,ai eshte i nderuar nga shumica patiotve shqiptare qofshin keto ortodoks apo jo.Luteni zotitn dite dhe nate ,qe ju te beheni si ai. Nder per krishtrimin dhe per shqiprine...

----------


## peshkatari2011

Korca,provo te shkosh ne meshen e AT NIKOLLES,mbase zotrote ben kthese,dhe vertet fillon e i sherben kishes tone kombetare, AT NIKOLLA nuk ka uzurpuar asgje ,predikon ne kishen ortodokse SHQIPTARE ne elbasan ,dhe sipas mendimit tim ,eshte i vetmi klerik SHQIPTAR qe i sherben kishes se NOLIT sot


> nuk ka asnje kontribut dhe shan ata qe kane ringritur me qindra kisha dhe sherben thjesht si zhurmues.


 korca sot nuk eshte problem te ndertosh kisha sipas modelit qe shqiptaret nuk duhet kurre ta imitojne,por te sjellesh besimtaret ne kishe ,,,gje qe besoj qe AT NIKOLLA ja ka arritur,,,,rrefenjat e shenjta i thote shqip dhe jo ne nje gjuhe tjeter qe tek ne e kupton vetem''prifti'' :u shkriva:

----------


## Ziti

ou, e paskan perjashtuar nga partia!
turp per kishen greke me keto metoda staliniste ne shqiperi
kjo eshte nje nga arsyet pse shqiptaret perfaqesuan fene myslimane ne shekujt e kaluar. greqia, serbia jane shkaku.

----------


## mesia4ever

Nuk e ka diplomen origjinal, por e ka fallsifiku. 
Keta e shpallin kedo heretik, kush nuk u shkon per shtati e demonizojne dhe e luftojne, e keqperdorin lirine e fjales, por nese kritikohet Ortodoksia dijme cfare ndodhe.

----------


## drague

vetem janulla eshte prift .hallall ja bofte zoti. u prehte ne paqe

----------


## Toffee

Po cpresin keta?? Te kete diplome nga nena parti?
Partia te diplomonte spiun e jo prift



Marr nga Wikipedia mbi ate Nikollen

I lindur me 3 dhjetor 1948 në qytetin e Elbasanit. Babai i tij ka qenë normalist në shkollën normale të Elbasanit që ka qenë themeluesja dhe arkitektja e arsimit kombëtar shqiptar për pregatitjen e kuadrove të para të arsimit në rang kombëtar.
Gjatë periudhës së socializmit punoi si llogaritar në financë ndërsa* me ngadhnjimin e demokracisë në Shqipëri udhëton në Greqi në studime teologjike ku edhe ndiqet nga Kisha Ortodokse Greke për pikpamjet e tij për kombin dhe fenë.* Studimet i vazhdon në Shqipëri ku i përfundon me rezultate mbresëlënse. Megjithëse i përfundon studimet me sukses, përsëri kreu grek i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare Anastas Janullatos e pengon dhënien e diplomës, për motive të njëjta për të cilat ishte larguar nga studimet në Greqi.
*At Nikolla Marku është arsimuar dhe veshur si prift nga Kisha Ortodokse e Maqedonisë, kishë që është patriarkanë më vete, duke injoruar tërësisht influencat e kishës greke si dhe patriarkanën e Stambollit, ku këtë të fundit, kryepeshkopi Fan Noli e quante djalli vetë.* Mbas pushtimit të drejtimit të kishës nga Janullatosi me prapavijë Ylli Popën dhe Ramiz Alinë, ku ky i fundit e bëri Shqipërinë katrahurë intrigash si brenda kombit ashtu dhe brenda partisë së tij komuniste diktatoriale, detyrohet të vendoset në Kishën Shën Maria, kala Elbasan, me vullnetin e besimtarëve ortodoksë, por dhe të simpatizantëve të besimit kristian, duke siguruar në mënyrë të ligjshme një vendim gjykate në qershor 1996, me numër 2634, si subjekt kulti, po me të njëjtin emër që i vendosi Fan Noli i pavdekshëm.

----------


## user010

Nuk e njoh këtë Marku.. thjeshtë më inatos kisha kur bëhet si ndonjë autoritet kush e di seç është..

N. Marku nuk njihet nga asnjë kishë në botë :u shkriva:  kurse disa nga ne nuk njohim asnjë kishë dhe asnjë priftë në botë (tjetër punë ideja e zotit)! Pra mos të bëhen shumë 'gango' personat e kishës (po persona ka kisha...jo të shënjtë)!

----------


## user010

O korca ti flet me plot siguri dhe e vë dorën në zjarrë se januleshatos është i shenjtë dhe Marku është hajdut ordiner... ti bën sikur 24 orë i ndjek me kamera këta ça bëjnë e ça nuk bëjnë, po nuk është ky qëndrim bardh e zi propagandë ose rezultat shplarje truri dhe servilizmi tek greku.. atëherë ... ça është?

----------


## shitesi

Eshte e qarte mekati i vetem i AT Nikolla Markut eshte qe eshte Shqiptar.Ai tjetri eshte greq dhe ja ben muuuuuu qe punon per greqet.Po te ishte Shqiptar do mbante qendrim ndaj fshesave kunder emigranteve,do perkrahte luften clirimtare ne Kosove.NUK DO VIDHTE ESHTRAT E SHQIPTAREVE.Nuk do ftonte nje fashist ne kishe........Atehere perse na duhet.Po qe nevoja ne rast mos njohje te nje Shqiptari ne krye te kishes ndoshta Ortodokset Shqiptare do krijojne Kishen Shqiptare sic u krijua dhe kisha anglikane apo luteriane.

----------


## Akili-A

> Eshte e qarte mekati i vetem i AT Nikolla Markut eshte qe eshte Shqiptar.Ai tjetri eshte greq dhe ja ben muuuuuu qe punon per greqet.Po te ishte Shqiptar do mbante qendrim ndaj fshesave kunder emigranteve,do perkrahte luften clirimtare ne Kosove.NUK DO VIDHTE ESHTRAT E SHQIPTAREVE.Nuk do ftonte nje fashist ne kishe........Atehere perse na duhet.Po qe nevoja ne rast mos njohje te nje Shqiptari ne krye te kishes ndoshta *Ortodokset Shqiptare do krijojne Kishen Shqiptare* sic u krijua dhe kisha anglikane apo luteriane.


me ne krye xhufin

----------

